# VIE - Viento Group



## System (2 April 2012)

Viento Group Limited (VIE) is a property funds management company focusing on direct property in the property funds management industry. The Company manages closed end fixed term syndicates and open ended property funds hold commercial property as well as syndicates developing residential land subdivisions. The Company comprises three divisions, being: Property; Forestry; and Exploration.

http://www.vientogroup.com


----------

